# CGT from company/hedge fund



## satriani1 (19 December 2014)

Hello,

I plan to move to Australia in 2015. I have a few questions
-> As a AU resident can i open company in New Zealand and invest money from there in world stock exchange (including ASX) without paying CGT and dividend tax (dividend from company which I invest in)?
-> If i want to start the investment company in Australia - should I pay 30% tax from all capital gain ? Is there any way to reduce the tax?
-> What are the positive sites of starting a hedge fund in Australia? Can i reduce tax in this way ?
-> Is there a lot of hedge funds in Australia ?


Best Regards,
satriani


----------



## pixel (19 December 2014)

*Re: CGT from company / hedge fund*



satriani1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I plan to move to Australia in 2015. I have a few questions
> -> As a AU resident can i open company in New Zealand and invest money from there in world stock exchange (including ASX) without paying CGT and dividend tax (dividend from company which I invest in)?
> ...



Hi Satriani,
You better ask a seasoned Tax Lawyer these questions, not an anonymous forum contributor.
If I (or anyone here) had the intricate knowledge to advise on tax minimisation of the kind you're after, I'd rather offer my services to the James Packers of this world, charging obscene fees for the necessary research.


----------



## satriani1 (19 December 2014)

I think this is the basic knowledge for people who live in Australia.
So i still waitting for some anserws.


----------



## satriani1 (20 December 2014)

*CGT from company/hedge fund in Australia*

Hello,

I plan to move to Australia in 2015. I have a few questions:
-> As a AU resident can i open company in New Zealand and invest money from there in world stock exchange (including ASX) without paying CGT and dividend tax (dividend from company which I invest in)?
-> If i want to start the investment company in Australia - should I pay 30% tax from all capital gain ? Is there any way to reduce the tax?
-> If my dad (not-resident) open a company in AU and hire me as a CEO, the company will need to pay CGT from abroad investment ?
-> What are the positive sites of starting a hedge fund in Australia? Can i reduce tax in this way ?
-> Is there a lot of hedge funds in Australia ?
-> If i invest as a individual investor in foreign market (like USA or Poland) and i hold it for more then 12 months, do i have 50% discount of CGT ?

Thanks


Best Regards,
satriani


----------

